
Is It Mathematically Possible to Run Out of New Music? - peter_d_sherman
https://gizmodo.com/5962375/is-it-possible-to-run-out-of-new-music
======
ahdroit
[https://www.artinamericamagazine.com/news-
features/news/iann...](https://www.artinamericamagazine.com/news-
features/news/iannis-xenakis/)

[https://monoskop.org/images/7/74/Xenakis_Iannis_Formalized_M...](https://monoskop.org/images/7/74/Xenakis_Iannis_Formalized_Music_Thought_and_Mathematics_in_Composition.pdf)

------
ahdroit
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUYtlMuN_V4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUYtlMuN_V4)
"Sound" (1966-67), Pt. 1

------
ahdroit
math is a language as is music. it would be similar to say: is it musically
possible to run out of new mathematics? metaphorically speaking.

